# GMG Forum



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone having problem connecting, I cannot get that webpage to come up for over 24hrs

I know there are many people here that also post over there.......


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been having the same problem.

My best theory is, the site was operated from Maciek's computer, totalitarianism was restored in Poland & they are censoring classical music


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm trying to connect the whole day, but it just doesnt work, I think their server is down...


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, no luck connecting to them also .


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Same here...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Ditto.

But we still got TC, don't we?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GMG seems OK now


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Its ok now, yes..


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Why should anyone have missed that site? Moderator-supported harassments & virtually non-existent participation


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

toucan said:


> Why should anyone have missed that site? Moderator-supported harassments & virtually non-existent participation


Aha, this is a very amusing comment, in light of some of the more recent happenings at GMG.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, I suppose a site devoted to little more than the promotion of internet mediocrities and the panning of great musicians, is indeed an amusing sight


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Toucan, I sent you a personal pm, please read.

Saul


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

GMG is controlled by a vicious gang of idiots, they call themselves Moderators, and they are even worse then the lunatic thugs and nobodies who participate in that failed site.

First and not least, Karl Henning, the failed terrible noncomposer punk, who has caused many good members to leave GMG because of his vicious 'attack-dog' tactics, and Mirror Image the idiotic failed nobody who was even banned here. These two punks are the major idiots of GMG, and there are many others.

Yesterday, I went along and willfully deleted my account on GMG, and sent the crazy moderators a letter blaming them for failing to sort out the good guys from the bad, and giving a platform to failed attack dogs to do their attacks and barking unhindered.

GMG is a failed music site, I strongly recommend to anyone not to waste their precious time there, you will not get any support from ANYONE, AND YOU'LL BE TREATED MISERABLY.

Regards,

Saul

Toucan, I sent you a PM, please read.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Saul, I would highly urge you to not use TC as a place to gain sympathizers for a personal vendetta against another forum. 

In the meantime, you've deleted your account over there, so feel free to participate over her if you choose to do so! I'm sure we could all benefit from your knowledge of Mendelssohn.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

toucan said:


> Yes, I suppose a site devoted to little more than the promotion of internet mediocrities and the panning of great musicians, is indeed an amusing sight


Yes, I'm beginning to tire of many members there who say "this recording is better than this other recording." Simplistic BS, but I think that it's still an ok site, it just should perhaps be moderated more actively in light of what's happened with Saul...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Typically, we discourage discussion of the goings-on at other forums on this site. [Where does discussion end and solicitation begin? That's our dilemma.] However, we kept this thread open, as it had its origin in technical difficulties accessing another site- and we were happy to provide a 'meeting place' for those who might have been encountering similar problems.

Lately, though, this thread has taken a more problematic turn.

The Staff at Talk Classical knows what it's like to be on the receiving end of withering criticism posted on another site. We can tell you- it's no fun. To poor-mouth other boards on this forum does us no honor, and no favors.

Also keep in mind that many active participants post here _and_ on other sites, so belittling other sites is a negative reflection on the taste and activity of a few prolific posters who regularly post at Talk Classical, too.

We hope that the people active at Talk Classical will continue to enjoy their time here, and have the chance to express themselves concerning a variety of topics, but especially Classical Music. We're also grateful for those who've thought to take further discussion of other sites to the Private Message system. We believe that's where such talk belongs.

*Please*- let's have a moratorium concerning the public discussion 
of personally-charged controversies on other message-boards.:tiphat:


----------



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Can anybody enter the GMG forum now?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Daimonion said:


> Can anybody enter the GMG forum now?


There is some issue going on with the server and for some reason no one can create an account.


----------

